# Co angler



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

I am trying to get into some tournaments being a co anlger with a experienced bass fisherman and try to learn some stuff i'm 22 but have fished a few tournaments and can catch my share of bass at most lakes.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

What's your work schedule like?


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

I work about 3 days a week for a contractor out of Lowes installing doors its usally tuesday-thursday.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Cool... I will occassionally need a co-angler for the Mosquito Monday nighters when the wife (and primary sponsor) can't go.


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

ok sounds good, how far is that from dayton?


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I'll be honest with you, it wouldn't be worth the trip to go out there from Dayton. It's near Cortland, OH (by PA). I plan on fishing the occasional Thursday nighter at Alum Creek. That's a little closer to you.


----------



## outdoorsjunkie08 (Dec 4, 2006)

o ok yea, i know where alum is.


----------



## Rangersharp (Mar 27, 2011)

What time do the thurs nighters kick off, and who is a point of contact for that or would I just show up.
Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

http://www.teambassxtreme.com/TNTSeries.html
Here is the info on the Thursday nighters at Alum and O'Shay.

outdoorsjunkie you ever check on bass clubs?


----------



## Rangersharp (Mar 27, 2011)

Thanks man I appreciate it, am I gonna see you there? Do I need a partner or do you think there might be someone there who wants a ride. And 1 more ? Is it 5 per boat or an individual tourney


----------



## sisezz73 (Mar 9, 2007)

It is hard for me to make the thursday nighters due to the fact I do not know what time I get out of work. It is 5 fish limit by yourself or with a partner. Just let me know and maybe we could fish some. If not get with Phil Carver and maybe he could hook you up with some one. He is the tournament director.


----------



## Mothra (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd be interested in fishing as a co-angler, also, if anyone would need/want a partner in a tournament(s) somewhere reasonably close to Findlay. I'd like to consider myself halfways decent in the art of catching bass...


----------

